# socket 478 with pci express?



## xdaxxchampxx (Jan 23, 2006)

are there any good socket 478 mobo's with a pci express slot anyone know of. I found a asus mobo with socket 478 and a agp and a pci express but it was only in the uk so idk whats up maybe its not out here in the states or we just need to import one or something. any info would be great


----------



## spectre440 (Jan 23, 2006)

try looking for an ASUS P4GD1.

socket 478
1x PCI-Ex16
3x PCI-Ex1
3x PCI

inetl 915 chipset

gigabit LAN

4x SATA

etc' etc'


----------



## Quake2owns (Jan 24, 2006)

spectre440 said:
			
		

> try looking for an ASUS P4GD1.
> 
> socket 478
> 1x PCI-Ex16
> ...



Asus no longer makes that motherboard.

The albatron p4cpro is the best socket 478 pci-e x16 motherboard out there, im running a 3.2E prescott with a bfg tech 7800 gtx 256 mb or a ati radeon x1800xtpe  here's a picture of that board out of the case .

http://www.albatron.com.tw/english/it/mb/specification.asp?pro_id=160

newegg.com usually has that board in stock.

BTW i got my 3.2E to 3.8 ghz with 2gb crucial pc4000 nuff said board rocks lol.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/doom3owns/a743ccf8.jpg

the motherboard laying on my case is the albatron p4cpro 478 pci-e x16 mobo rocks \m/ lol

i wish they made a sli board for socket 478 procs


----------



## xdaxxchampxx (Jan 24, 2006)

sweet thanks


----------



## Quake2owns (Jan 24, 2006)

I wish there were more s478  pci-e x16 motherboards out there, but the albatron is the only 478 board with pci-e readily avaliable.People think albatron is like a low end maker , but they are actually a great company and this motherboard overclocks better than my abit ic-7G max3! 3 companies from what i know make pci-e x16 s478 motherboards thats asus asrock and albatron the asus and the asrock both suck the albatron px915p4cpro only good s478 pcie board.asrock is a subdivision of asus cheapy crap they suck asus suck also lol.


----------



## xdaxxchampxx (Jan 25, 2006)

wierd i cant find this or any other pci express boards for socket 478 for sale anywhere


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2006)

Hey, I also need a P4 478 Socket PCI-X MOBO. The internet turns up no results for any of the boards posted. If you gave me link maybe, preferably in the U.K, seeing as thats where I am. Thanks. (Oh wait, I only have a Micro ATX case, dont blame me though, blame Dell for making crappy computers with the cheapest parts they can find)


----------



## xdaxxchampxx (May 21, 2006)

if you can find any board with socket 478 and pci-e youll be lucky.  probably cheaper to buy the board and a new case still then the rest of the comp


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2006)

Well I will buy a new case if need be, I have found 1 PCI-X 478 Board, but they are never selling it, they are all just product specs.

Well I just found one, but its about the same price as a new processor anyway, so unless i find one for around £60, I think I'll just leave it


----------



## DR.Death (May 21, 2006)

I don’t think you can buy a pci-e board in standard atx form any more I have looked ad I cant find anything ... try ebay or something like that you might get one


----------



## Casheti (May 21, 2006)

Well, I have here an ECS RS400-A motherboard with AGP-X(Which im told works with standard AGP 8X) and PCI-X x16 and I think 2 PCI slots, but it only takes a 775 socket processor, so im really pissed off. I desperately want to use a PCI-X card with my P4 478 2.8GHz Processor. The future looks grim.


----------

